
FJCore source available: Client-side JPEG resizing for Silverlight 2 Beta 2  - ajbatac
http://www.jeff.wilcox.name/2008/07/13/fjcore-source/
======
jpowers
A couple of examples of this library being used:

Dynamic raindrops: <http://www.nokola.com/RainDrops/> Image resize & email:
<http://fluxcapacity.net/fluxtools/>

